# Gefiederte Frühlingsboten



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2012)

Hinter unserem Garten, auf einer ehemaligen Kuhweide bekamen wir jetzt zum zweiten Mal ungewöhnlichen Besuch. Nilgänse! (Alopochen aegyptiacus) Wem das nichts sagt: es ist Afrikas häufigste Gans. Seit einigen Jahren sind aber welche aus Privat- oder öffentlichen Zoos entkommen und sie pflanzen sich hier auch fort. Am Niederrhein sind sie inzwischen keine Seltenheit mehr. Sie brütet ungewöhnlicherweise auf Bäumen, was für die nestflüchtenden Jungen bedeutet, dass sie, ohne __ fliegen zu können, sich aus dem Nest manchmal aus großer Höhe fallen lassen müssen. Dieser Neubürger ist gegenüber einheimischen Graugänsen ziemlich durchsetzungsstark. Am Niederrhein ist er keine Seltenheit mehr. Wie bei vielen tropischen Tieren üblich, ist die Nilgans lebhafter gefärbt als unsere Wildgänse.
Ich weiß nicht, warum es diesmal mit photobucket nicht klappt, aber wenn ihr es anklickt, geht danach auf Album. Dan erscheint am redchten Rand eine Auflistung aller meiner Alben in alphabetischer Folge. Sucht dann Nilgans


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Nilgans 


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Plätscher (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

bei mir (Opera) kommt "Page not found" und ich lande auf der Startseite. Liegt es am Link, oder am Brwoser? oder bin ich nur zu blöd


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hey jürgen, blöd kannste ausschließen  ist bei mir (opera mini) genauso, page not found.


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Du hast bei Deiner Namensvergebung ein wenig zu viel Leerzeichen-Roulett gespielt 

Dieser Link führt Direkt zu den Nilgänsen

[OT]Kleiner Tipp:enthält ein Link Leerzeichen, dann neigt Forensoftware dazu den Link zu 'verkrüppeln', weil sie einfach nichts mit den Leerzeichen anfangen kann.
Ersetzt man jedes Leerzeichen durch ein '%20', dann ist das die Identifikation für ein 'aussergewöhnliches Zeichen', nämlich ein Leerzeichen (Dezimaler Code 32, Hexadezimal 20)
Und kann dann von eigentlich von allen Browsern zugeordnet werden und die Forensoftware sieht keinen Grund darin einen Link zu verkürzen, weil die Zeichenkette nicht unterbrochen ist.
Ich habe eben auch nochmal mit Anführungszeichen experimentiert, aber da verkürzt die Software auch die Leerzeichen. (könnte eine Routine sein, die sowas übergeordnet ausfiltert und Speicherplatz zu sparen, aber keine Ausnahme bei der URL Funktion in Verbindung mit Anfürhungszeichen macht)
Auf der sicheren Seite ist man also, wenn man jedes Leerzeichen in einem Link durch %20 ersetzt, dann dürfte das eigentlich immer funktionieren.
Vielleicht sollte man das im Supportforum nochmal aufgreifen / erwähnen[/ot]


----------



## Moonlight (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Jetzt geht der Link 

Wunderschöne Tiere ... bei mir hab ich die noch nie gesehen.

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Seit letztem Jahr haben wir sie auch fest angesiedelt hier.
Die Pferdekoppel und die nahe Luhe haben sie sich als feste Herberge auserkoren.


----------



## Limnos (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hi

Ich weiß auch nicht, was da schief läuft. Ich habe noch einmal meinen account bei photobucket aufgerufen, die Serie aufgerufen und den link kopiert. In einem anderen Forum hat es tadellos geklappt (und klappt noch immer) Wenn es jetzt mit der Neuauflage wieder nich klappt, bitte ganzen thread löschen.


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Nilgans

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

[OT]Hallo Wolfgang,

wie Du an Deinem Link selber sehen kannst, fehlt da das Ende, denn das Album heißt ja nicht "Nilgans" sondern "Nilgans    Alopochen aegyptiacus". Andreas hat das oben doch schon ausführlich erklärt. Die drei Leerschritte sind das Problem, die werden beim Setzen abgeschnitten, weil sie nicht webgerecht umgewandelt sind und schon ist der Link kaputt. Was zuhause auf dem Windows-Rechner funktioniert, muss im Web noch lange nicht funktionieren. Zum Beispiel Umlaute oder Punkte in Dateinamen sind auch beliebte Stolpersteine. [/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hey wolfgang, mit opera gehts immer noch nicht, aber bloß nicht den thread löschen. die gänse sind so hübsch. lade die bilder doch direkt hoch. finde ich persönlich eh schöner,ich mag mir nicht gerne externe biler ansehen.


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2012)

Mandy, Du musst den Link von Andreas benutzen!

Hier nochmal der von Andreas reparierte Link


Zermalmer schrieb:


> Dieser Link führt Direkt zu den Nilgänsen


----------



## Moonlight (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hey Christine,

ich weiß, sonst hätte ich mir die Gänse ja auch gar nicht ansehen können.

Ich wollte Wolfgang nur mitteilen, dass die "Neuauflage" seines Links trotzdem nicht geht.

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gefiederte Frühlingsboten*

Hi,

zwar keine Gänse, aber die anderen Frühlingsboten __ fliegen auch schon wieder. 
Grus grus ziehts wieder nordwärts. Hab sie zwar nicht gesehen (da die Brille daheim lag), aber das Geschrei der Kraniche war heute abend net zu überhören

MfG Frank


----------

